# The nerve of some people!



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a Yardman 8 24 advertised for $275...looking to get $250 at least. I.ve got new skids, scraper, welded on a four inch strip on the bottom of the bucket so I could attach said scrapers and skids....motor serviced and sweet, tranny serviced and adjusted....you know the drill. I just got messaged by someone that offered me $150....cause he's a RESELLER.....***...I do the work and he makes the coin?????? UGH...NO


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

It's Still Early. You'll get Your $$


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I would tell him to go ask Home Depot if they will sell him a new snowblower at a 40% discount..because he is a reseller. :icon-rolleyes:

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The masses of Idiots out there are growing by the leaps and bounds every day. BROTHER EASY MONEY MAN. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it never ceases to amaze me what people say anymore. I was talking about it in the reseller thread. people telling you their wife has cancer or they had a death in the family or I should give them a break because they too are a patriots fan or are Italian or like Corona beer also.

Or they ask if you are a "flipper" like it's a dirty word and your price is "way too high". everytime I think I've heard it all , another bozo comes outta the woodwork.

seems to me you are asking a very fair price. wait until a snowstorm and get $100 more.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I might do the same if I was reselling stuff. It doesn't hurt to ask, and once in a while it might pay off. From your side, the answer is that you are a reseller too, and that you've already done the work. The "discount" would apply to the ones that haven't been touched yet, and those aren't ready for sale yet. Tongue in cheek: Ask him how many he is willing to sell you at the 40% discount because you are also a reseller.

I'll probably resell mine some day.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

perhaps raising the price higher will discourage a reseller from even thinking about making the dumb low ball offer? (or at least draw out a more reasonable offer from him)


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I don't really have a problem with him making a low offer, but I don't like the "reasoning" approach. I've made low offers, and when refused, I politely said ok, thanks or I raised my offer.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I feel your pain, have a completely rebuilt 32" Ariens listed for $1,000 or BR0.....
Was offered $350. 
My ad reads like this ......

Machine has been dissembled, inspected, and rebuilt.
Installed all these NEW PARTS 
12HP Briggs & Stratton engine with 120-volt electric start and recoil backup
48 watt led light
Heated hand grips
Chute control cable 
Axle bearings 
Impeller bearing
Friction wheel
Auger bushings
Shear pins
Wear shoes
Transmission & Auger Belts

Gearbox has been inspected, filled with “00” grease, auger shafts cleaned & polished.
Every moving part has been adjusted & lubricated. 
It has the professional cast iron gearbox, locking axle, snow hog tires, remote chute control. 












But was offered $350.... kind of offending offer considering the amount of work done and new parts, but that is what ya have to deal with. The replacement today machine is $2500 and not as quality built. 
Still early in the year yet, kinda why I'm getting out of the hobby of rebuilding & selling. 

Going to focus on completing my current machine projects, and my last machine will be an Ariens double auger 32" monster.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i usually won't deal with idiots that pretty much cut your price in half just because they are a reseller especially if you already got something listed for a pretty fair price. i will sometimes even send insulting response. if the machine needed work it might be understandable but if it is all ready to go then lowballing like that is just a A-hole thing to do. had a couple idiots like that message me about stuff i have for sale lately. i guess since it is the end of the year they feel like they can low ball me on already discounted end of season prices that are firm. most places you sell stuff have user profiles now and show what the other person is selling so it makes it easy to see that they are a reseller and making themselves look stupid.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

It's that season for sure. Usually always wants more at half the price. A few years back I had a running 10000 series for 100 bucks and let the guy do a compression test check out the trans etc. Everything checked out. After 30 mins he is like I'll give you 60. 

It's kinda warm right now. Once it gets cold later this month they will be selling quick for sure.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

When I post ads on Facebook Marketplace and get a lowballer, here's what I do:

* Click on the 3 little dots to the right of the sender's message 
* Click on "Something's Wrong"
* Click on "Deliberately Low Offer"
* Click on "Send"
* Click on "Block" to permanently block this person

If somebody is going to lowball you on your current snowblower, it's likely they'll do it on your next machine too-- no need to continue hearing from the same goofballs.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Shaw351 said:


> I feel your pain, have a completely rebuilt 32" Ariens listed for $1,000 or BR0.....
> Was offered $350.
> My ad reads like this ......
> 
> ...


Yeah.....I feel badly for you. Guys bust their a$$ off rebuilding something of value only to get attention from those who don't recognize value.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I had a nice Honda for sale at a very fair price .Guy emailed and asked that I call him. So I called and he asked some questions. He said the asking price was fair and asked ifhe could give me either a cashiers check or cash when he came to pick up. 

I , of course , said CASH and he agreed. He was about an hour away. he showed up , big smile on his face, very friendly and glad happy. Started looking at the machine and started pointing out every scratch on the machine. Nothing major , just little things.

Says he will give me $300 less than the agreed upon price. I called him on it but he said he did not know the machine had all these "problems" with it.

WHAT FREAKIN PROBLEMS??? it was all cosmetic. ( I had 11 pictures in ad )

I just said "Im sorry you wasted your time ." and walked away. he said wait a minute I just came from over an hour away?

I told him'"good luck in your search" and walked into the house.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> I just said "Im sorry you wasted your time ." and walked away. he said wait a minute I just came from over an hour away?
> 
> I told him'"good luck in your search" and walked into the house.



Good on you, that's the way to handle those characters.:angel:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm really getting tired of the" Are you the original owner". What difference does it make! And does this really make or break your decision on coming to look at it. Other one is "how old is it". Its not like a lawn mower that gets used 7 moths of the year, on a weekly basis.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
"Are you the original owner?"

I'm asked the same question every time. 

Used to be honest with that one but now I'm as creative as possible and its a blast 

there are too many dipshits out there now 

.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Motor City said:


> Other one is "how old is it". Its not like a lawn mower that gets used 7 moths of the year, on a weekly basis.


even if it is used daily for commercial use lawn mower age really doesn't matter if you take care of it and it shows if you take care of a machine or not. i got a couple machines that i abuse the heck out of the engines and you would never know by the way they run or still start on first pull. i lent one of those machines to a buddy the other day and he was pretty surprised how well it works to cut the grass. still strong running and cuts the grass awesome with very little bogging under heavy load. just sucks that the deck is going bad but stuff like that shows when you look underneath. i have picked up a couple machines that look nearly brand new underneath but also look like they have seen heavy usage. the decks that rot out are usually the people who are too lazy to clean the machine out occasionally.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> .
> "Are you the original owner?"
> 
> I'm asked the same question every time.
> ...


It gets hard to tell a story, when they see my garage full of blowers. And I'm a little uncomfortable leaving a machine out with the door closed, without me being out there. I have a side entry garage, hard to conceal. Its like they get bent that your making money off it, since your not the original owner.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Motor City said:


> It gets hard to tell a story, when they see my garage full of blowers. And I'm a little uncomfortable leaving a machine out with the door closed, without me being out there. I have a side entry garage, hard to conceal. Its like they get bent that your making money off it, since your not the original owner.


How DARE you buy and fix a machine and expect to make a penny off the work you did, I want it at cost you thief......:grin:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Motor City said:


> I'm really getting tired of the" Are you the original owner". What difference does it make! And does this really make or break your decision on coming to look at it. Other one is "how old is it". Its not like a lawn mower that gets used 7 moths of the year, on a weekly basis.


learned that answering email questions are usually a waste of my time. i flat out tell them tocome look at machine if serious and i'll answer all questions. 89% of people who come .....buy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Motor City said:


> I'm really getting tired of the" Are you the original owner". What difference does it make! And does this really make or break your decision on coming to look at it.


 You'd certainly not like dealing with me then. The original owner will know the compete history of the machine. They *should* also have the manual for the machine as well. Not a deal breaker by any means but them not knowing the history gives me a bit of bargaining leverage. Another thing... Age does matter. I've bought old Troy Bilt Horse tillers that were kept inside and treated well and I've seen relatively new ones that have been left sitting in the garden, tines in the dirt and a washtub thrown over the engine. Same with blowers. I see lots of them sitting out over the year or else they've been tightly covered with a plastic tarp or simply pushed up under a deck, Very destructive storage procedures.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

:iagree: I agree, Joe!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 

I sometime buy blowers, mowers, etc from the original owners and often times these machines are the WORST and needs lots of work. So when someone looks at one of my machines thats obviously been cleaned and gone through and asks that stupid question I just laugh now. It doesn't mean SQUAT!

examples of original owner goodness: 

The diff out of a J-D 1032...



The nest infested cylinder head on an Onan



Same machine:



Scotts Lawn tractor 



Scag mower Before 



Scag mower After


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> You'd certainly not like dealing with me then. The original owner will know the compete history of the machine. They *should* also have the manual for the machine as well.


I also absolutely agree. To me, buying a used snowblower (or whatever) is not that much different than buying a used car. "Are you the original owner" tells me whether you can answer for as for the care its received. Age matters, that's why older cars sell for less, metal fatigue, parts near they're end (like bearings, ball and sleeve). 

I can understand getting pissed at a jerk trying to lowball on a sale. Sold a single stage Toro that ran great, but obviously had live a full life once. Far too many offered $20, $30, $40. Was only asking $80. It's like it was summer and that didn't care if it ever snowed again. 

So I pulled it and waited until mid November. One of the same morons that lowballed me seen my ad and paid me $140 for it. (Same guy). 

But, I will answer all questions, honestly and as best i can when selling anything. It how i would want to be treated.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

enigma-2 said:


> I also absolutely agree. To me, buying a used snowblower (or whatever) is not that much different than buying a used car. "Are you the original owner" tells me whether you can answer for as for the care its received. Age matters, that's why older cars sell for less, metal fatigue, parts near they're end (like bearings, ball and sleeve).


you can't quite compare cars to small engine stuff. cars loose some value with age because there are so many wear parts and stuff that don't age well or rust or they were just junky vehicles to begin with. there is a lot less stuff to look over on a lawn mower, snowblower or most small engine equipment. while sometimes buying or getting stuff off the original owner is nice for extra's like manuals or brand new mulch bags a lot of the time stuff is usually neglected just the same. i know i have fixed many machines for people and asked many when the last oil change was. more often than not i get told it has never had an oil change or any maintenance and it sometimes shows even if they are the original owners. as long as things work as they should no one cares.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Condition of Machine Trumps Age of Machine.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

To me (as a potential buyer) the reason for questions about the age of the machine / are you the original owner / etc is more about the PO being able to answer my questions. If they have owned for a while then they should be able to answer questions about issues found, maintenance done, etc. If they got it recently, then the line of questions focuses on why they did not fix things, or why they are getting rid of the item. If they can't (or won't) answer any of the questions, then that tells me (and them) that there are more unknown risks. The right questions provide leverage in the negotiations. And as always, I keep it courteous. It is never personal to me, and I am always willing to politely walk away. 

I understand that condition is more important than age.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> Condition of Machine Trumps Age of Machine.



*Yep. *What I said.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

It has happened to me too. I just reply back... "Thank you. No." I never blame anyone for asking. Plus you may be a motivated seller and just want to dump the unit. My advice is not to get aggravated. Just smile, say no and move on. The other thing I do, if my price is fair is to say in the ad: "My price is fair and firm"


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

saw a great deal yesterday. ( 10 minutes after posting ) called the guy. I said I would pay his asking price . he said okay and for me to pick up.
about 10 minutes later just before leaving he called back and said he was getting offers of 100 and 200 more than his asking price and asked me if I would offer close to same ?

really made my day.

the nerve or ( [email protected][[$ ) on some people.......


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

a lot of people do stuff like that tho. they start getting a lot better offers and realize they may have listed it too cheap. if they are getting offers of a $100-200 more they must have had it listed way cheaper than it is worth. at least he called you back instead of waiting till you showed up. good deals always sell quick.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a machine posted on craigslist, I received this email last night, inquiring about it. Note, I'm asking $500 for the machine, that has only been used a couple of times and is only a couple yrs old, like new cond.

_Good evening,

My name is Nick. I'm writing from Dearborn. I'm wondering if you are willing to negotiate the price? I just bought a house so I don't have much but i can $250 cash if that works for you. Thanks in advance either way!!

Nick C**a_


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Motor City said:


> I have a machine posted on craigslist, I received this email last night, inquiring about it. Note, I'm asking $500 for the machine, that has only been used a couple of times and is only a couple yrs old, like new cond.
> 
> _Good evening,
> 
> ...


Sounds like a FLipper in disguise. There's no use countering back.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Just say no thanks. No need to be upset.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

So... The "original owner?" question quickly identifies you as as a "reseller", or worse, the dreaded "flipper". (!!!) The nerve of you guys asking to be paid for your work. Appalling in today's world.

Age and condition together are actually pluses in many cases. We've watched as beancounters and cost management engineers have found more and more ways of lowering the build costs, usually with thinner metal and plastic bearings. There are no zerks on my current machine; for the average user that might be a plus, but for those of us who know machinery, not so good. Got a previous-gen heavy-metal workhorse that isn't devastated by rust? Starts easily and runs well? Is it snowing out right now? I'll give ya fifty bux for it...

I've bought and sold some interesting cars over the years, and have dome the market research on what I've been selling. A tire-kicker comes by and makes a low-ball offer, and gets a counteroffer that's higher that the original price. WTH???? That way we can compromise at the midpoint that's the same as the original price. If the potential buyer doesn't get the hint, they get politely dismissed. If someone starts picking at a paint chip or mileage and wants dollars off, I reset the starting price at the original sticker price and "discount" from there. Lots of interesting negotiating tactics. For snowblowers, I'd be pretty secure at this time of year. If it isn't snowing today, it will be tomorrow, and tomorrow I'll get "my" today price or more. Patience is king, grasshopper!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dr bob said:


> So... The "original owner?" question quickly identifies you as as a "reseller", or worse, the dreaded "flipper". (!!!) The nerve of you guys asking to be paid for your work. Appalling in today's world.
> 
> Age and condition together are actually pluses in many cases. We've watched as beancounters and cost management engineers have found more and more ways of lowering the build costs, usually with thinner metal and plastic bearings. There are no zerks on my current machine; for the average user that might be a plus, but for those of us who know machinery, not so good. Got a previous-gen heavy-metal workhorse that isn't devastated by rust? Starts easily and runs well? Is it snowing out right now? I'll give ya fifty bux for it...
> 
> I've bought and sold some interesting cars over the years, and have dome the market research on what I've been selling. A tire-kicker comes by and makes a low-ball offer, and gets a counteroffer that's higher that the original price. WTH???? That way we can compromise at the midpoint that's the same as the original price. If the potential buyer doesn't get the hint, they get politely dismissed. If someone starts picking at a paint chip or mileage and wants dollars off, I reset the starting price at the original sticker price and "discount" from there. Lots of interesting negotiating tactics. For snowblowers, I'd be pretty secure at this time of year. If it isn't snowing today, it will be tomorrow, and tomorrow I'll get "my" today price or more. Patience is king, grasshopper!


copy that @drbob

yesterday had a guy look at one of my blowers. older gentleman from a high priced zip code. spent 20 minutes explaining what i did to machine. took it all apart , replaced any worn parts, fully serviced top to bottom , almost in new condition .....yada yada yada

guy says "that's great ! but I see this same exact blower online for only $300." I politely told him maybe he should have bought that one then and finished it off by saying "good luck in your search"

the nerve of some people......


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> guy says "that's great ! but I see this same exact blower online for only $300."


Go right ahead. Pay the freight cost and probably sales tax too. Then be prepared to move a 300 pound box from the curb to your garage and spend a few hours assembling, adjusting and testing. If it doesn't start, I'm sure the local dealer will be happy to pick it up for a $25 service charge x 2 and return it in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rod330 said:


> Go right ahead. Pay the freight cost and probably sales tax too. Then be prepared to move a 300 pound box from the curb to your garage and spend a few hours assembling, adjusting and testing. If it doesn't start, I'm sure the local dealer will be happy to pick it up for a $25 service charge x 2 and return it in 3 or 4 weeks.


In your experience how many sellers of used snowblowers spend the money for repairs and servicing the equipment before selling?

answer; NONE < NO ONE < NADA

so go ahead and buy that 300 dollar blower and spend $150-250 having it serviced and made ready for winter. I told the guy this and when i saw it click in his head I told him "good luck"

our dealer pu/del charge STARTS at $75 and it's more like 2-3 months. That is why people are coming to me for a 2-3 day turnaround.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

busted a gut getting this guys blower done. the work took over 8 hours for last 2 days and he assured me he would pick up today so i would have room for other blowers.

guess what? could not come today and not sure when he can come. I'm tempted to email him and say there is a $25 charge for each day storage.

......the NERVE of some people.........


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I put a 5520 Ariens in Facebook yesterday in pristine condition for $250, all serviced, and looking like new. Guy hit me up last night offering $125.....I countered with $300....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

cranman said:


> I put a 5520 Ariens in Facebook yesterday in pristine condition for $250, all serviced, and looking like new.* Guy hit me up last night offering $125.....I countered with $300....*


i do that when i say price is firm and they ask "what your bottom line" or anything stupid along those lines. i had someone actually agree to paying $100 more than asking price once. i didn't even waste time messaging that guy back. if he was stupid enough to actually pay more than my asking price he would likely just be one of those people that would wast my time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> I put a 5520 Ariens in Facebook yesterday in pristine condition for $250, all serviced, and looking like new. Guy hit me up last night offering $125.....I countered with $300....


as Ben Franklin used to say "Time is Money"

what did the guy say??? did he understand?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> i do that when i say price is firm and they ask "what your bottom line" or anything stupid along those lines. i had someone actually agree to paying $100 more than asking price once. i didn't even waste time messaging that guy back. if he was stupid enough to actually pay more than my asking price he would likely just be one of those people that would wast my time.


I have had people offer 50 or 100 more but that is because they want you to hole until the weekend. sometimes they come thru but most times they do it so you will show it to them before someone who replied earlier than them.

then they come look and say "I can't do what i said because of XYZ "....... a scratch or other cosmetic issue.

"well , sorry you wasted your and my time then , buddy.......good luck"


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> as Ben Franklin used to say "Time is Money"
> 
> what did the guy say??? did he understand?



Its only worth what someone will pay not how much time you pit in it
its not a useable blower for real mass storms
small tires no light no elec start 11 inch impeller not even a true 5 hp
if my st824 with a 10 hp elec start light imp kit syn oil new carb and belts weight kit is worth 200 225 a 5520 is worth 125 in mass no matter how shiny it is
I wouldn't even take 1 for free as I'd not expect it would sell


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Last year I had a 5520 listed for $200 and guy asked if I would take $180 so you can get some money if in good shape


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I had 24 people wanting that 5520 and sold it today for $250...which is all I thought it was worth....Funny I can't get a call on a 924St 824 for the same money....go figure....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

1132le said:


> Its only worth what someone will pay not how much time you pit in it
> its not a useable blower for real mass storms
> small tires no light no elec start 11 inch impeller not even a true 5 hp
> if my st824 with a 10 hp elec start light imp kit syn oil new carb and belts weight kit is worth 200 225 a 5520 is worth 125 in mass no matter how shiny it is
> I wouldn't even take 1 for free as I'd not expect it would sell


get the point. I have sold 35 year old Honda HS50's for 750 , 750. and 800. ( probably more than original prices back in 1983 )

someone was willing to pay those prices. you can't get if you don't try. if you don't get , your lower the price .

you're right. it is whatever the market will bear.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> I had 24 people wanting that 5520 and sold it today for $250...which is all I thought it was worth....Funny I can't get a call on a 924St 824 for the same money....go figure....



That shows you how stoopid people are its not a useable main blower in our state
id feel bad selling that knowing that


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

1132le said:


> That shows you how stoopid people are its not a useable main blower in our state
> id feel bad selling that knowing that


I agree....but the buyer wanted as light a blower as he could get....I wouldn't take one on a bet.......I'll sell you one though if you insist.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Depends on the needs, I've sold a few that size and most is because the size as they do not have the room to store a bigger one or it's purchased for someone smaller who can't handle anything larger. No matter the reason a blanket statement like that is just unknowing of the reality of the buyers. Not every one need a plow when they only need to clear the walkway.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

$250 for it is really not that bad for something that size if it is in good shape. i have seen people asking $300 for a ariens 520 just like i have which is practically the same machine without gears. they are pretty good machines and would do just fine for lots of situations. i was using my ariens 520 for snow removal 1 year. definitely a bit small when doing large driveways but better quality than the new cheap single speed junk that a prone to having the transmission fail and costing $200+ just for a new transmission.


----------



## John Wallace (Sep 17, 2019)

lol


----------

